# Lost Phantom Quad Copter in Numbers!



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

I just saw a post on Redit where a few guys found a drone in the river that looked like that!

http://wtfpics.sp.fpapps.com/?thingid=t3_29eyt4&url=https://i.imgur.com/ipTVS76.jpg from WTF Pics: http://wtfpics.sp.fpapps.com


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I heard one sank in Pineview on the Poudre Saturday. 

Expensive mistake. I'd think they'd have enough styrofoam in the body to float. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------

